# VBA Makro in VB ausführen?



## Ancona (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
sitze hier gerade an einem "etwas längeren" Excel-Makro und möchte dieses gerne in Visual Basic nutzen zwecks Automation. Das Makro macht folgendes (vereinfacht dargestellt):

Teil 1:
-suche Wert1 und Wert2 in Datei A
-kopiere Spalten mit Wert 1 und Wert 2 

Teil2:
-füge Wert 1 und Wert 2 in Datei B ein
-wende FormelXY auf Wert 1 an

Was ich brauche ist ein VB-Code, der mir ermöglicht Datei A zu öffnen (mit Pfadabfrage, variabler Name, es handelt sich um eine .xls-Datei) und Makro Teil1 anwendet. Danach eine Datei B (als .csv-Datei) anlegt und Makro Teil2 anwendet. Meine Programmierkenntnisse sind relativ begrenzt und trotz tagelanger Recherche bin ich bisher zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen. Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## DrSoong (26. Mai 2009)

Komisch, ich hab nach 1 Sekunde Nachdenken (OK, ich wusste auch, wo ich schauen muss) diesen Link hier gefunden.

Darin ist ersichtlich, wie du Excel-Dateien in VB öffnen und mit ihnen arbeiten kannst. Du kannst dann in VB so arbeiten, als würde der Code direkt als VBA in Excel stehen.


Der Doc!


----------

